# Models getting fat



## alk27alk27 (Dec 19, 2019)

Has anyone noticed on social media more and more former “models” deciding to get fat? I haven’t noticed this as much in men but it seems to be a growing trend in female circles.

Is this real? Am I going crazy? Is this the Baader-Meinhof Phenomenon?


----------



## loopytheone (Jan 14, 2020)

Mod note: This was originally posted here in a BHM board thread but I thought I would move the post to its own thread in the BBW board as it fits better here. =)


----------



## extra_m13 (Jan 14, 2020)

it is more common to see curvy models for sure, my guess it is focused on models who were always struggling to stay in that super skinny unnatural category that is not attainable for everyone, decided to eat some food, gained curves, and people like it, surprise ! there are some really beautiful ladies out there showing off real curves and rolls and cellulite, it is a thing of beauty


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jan 15, 2020)

alk27alk27 said:


> Has anyone noticed on social media more and more former “models” deciding to get fat? I haven’t noticed this as much in men but it seems to be a growing trend in female circles.
> 
> Is this real? Am I going crazy? Is this the Baader-Meinhof Phenomenon?


I think it's less that models are "deciding to get fat" but rather, with body acceptance/body positivity having a greater spotlight, bigger girls are making a name for themselves in the modeling world. The media is giving more time and space (no pun intended) to these lovely ladies and also the men. Plus, with the additional platforms (facebook, twitter, etc.) there are so many places to see and be seen.


----------



## alk27alk27 (Jan 15, 2020)

Ok so what I’m hearing is Baader-Meinhof. This is great. The world is fatter then I imagined.


----------



## John Smith (Jan 18, 2020)

alk27alk27 said:


> Has anyone noticed on social media more and more former “models” deciding to get fat? I haven’t noticed this as much in men but it seems to be a growing trend in female circles.
> 
> Is this real? Am I going crazy? Is this the Baader-Meinhof Phenomenon?



No. It's simply a confusing conjunction of either social maturity, better self-esteem, eating binge issues, "iNtUiTiVe eAtInG" , clout-chasing and/or middle age spread. 

That was probably already occuring - a few contempoary details take aside - prior the advent of the Social Media Era. Internet simply rendered it more public.


----------



## Super Fan (Jan 28, 2020)

I saw a comic book where, thanks to technology people's lives will get physically easer and easer and they will have better tasting food. That combination will cause their weight to take off. Fat will be common, super fat will be average and ultra-fat will be a third of the people. In the comic book people were being carried around by robots so they can relax as they are going places. Hmmm the future looks very exciting.


----------



## alk27alk27 (Jan 28, 2020)

Super Fan said:


> I saw a comic book where, thanks to technology people's lives will get physically easer and easer and they will have better tasting food. That combination will cause their weight to take off. Fat will be common, super fat will be average and ultra-fat will be a third of the people. In the comic book people were being carried around by robots so they can relax as they are going places. Hmmm the future looks very exciting.


You just described the backstory to wall-e dude.


----------



## JDavis (Jan 29, 2020)

I think the pendulum is just swinging back to short and stocky being in fashion. My generation of wealthy mothers was short and stocky. They had wealthy short stocky sons who wanted to marry tall thin women (still smaller than them). Now their wealthy tall thin sons want to marry short fat women (still smaller than them). There will never be any tall stocky or short thin models if this trend keeps up though!


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## JDavis (Jan 29, 2020)

Thin people won't have any more success getting fat than fat people have getting thin. Other than a small range, we do not have much control over our size.


----------

